# Suche Teichreparaturset für PVC Folie, wie vorgehen?



## Lurchi77 (4. Sep. 2012)

Hi zuammen,

tja, wie es aussieht hat mein Teich ein Leck. Jeden Tag sinkt der Wasserstand um 4-5cm und ich kann sowohl den Filter als auch in den Teich hineinragende Wurzeln oder Vlies als Ursache definitiv ausschließen. Selbst am letzten Sonntag, als es bei uns in Strömen regnete, sank der Wasserstand, also kann ich auch Verdunstung als Ursache ausschließen.

Bevor ich mich dem Problem widme wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr ein spezielles Teichreparatursetz für PVC Folien empfehlen könnt? Es sollte vom Reiniger bis hin zum Kleber alles mit an Bord sein was man so braucht, um einen Riss oder ein Loch reparieren zu können.

Leider habe ich das Leck noch nicht finden können, es scheint recht tief zu sein, es gibt es trotz Verlust von mehreren hundert Litern Wassern am Tag keine feuchten Stellen am Rand. Der Teich war letzte Woche auch schon halb leer; da ich aber bis Ende dieser Woche keine Zeit für eine Reparatur hatte habe ich ihn noch mal zu 75% aufgefüllt, damit die Fische Platz haben. 

Ich habe mir darum folgende Vorgehensweise überlegt:

Ich wollte Teile des Wasser aus dem Teich in ein aufblasbares (und noch unbenutztes!) Schimmbecken leiten (rund, 3mx78cm) und die Fische darin umsetzen. Für Sauerstoff ist sorge ich mit einem Kompressor und Lüftersteinen.

Den Teich wollte ich dann komplett auspumpen um den Mulm zu entfernen und die Folie an sich zu reinigen und um das Loch zu finden und zu reparieren.

Passt das so oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler?!

Ach ja, noch ne Frage, die Reinigung der Teichfolie, darf ich da - bei ausreichendem Sicherheitsabstand - mit nem Hochdruckreiniger ran oder verbietet sich das? Die Folienstärke beträgt 1,2mm.


----------



## Joerg (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche Teichreparaturset für PVC Folie, wie vorgehen?*

Falls du das Loch findest lässt sich die Folie trocken und sauber gut flicken.
Sie sollte nicht zu alt sein, da sie dann schon spröde wird.

Zum reinigen Azeton oder was in der Richtung und ein PVC Kleber.

Alternativ schon mal über eine neue Folie nachdenken.


----------



## Lurchi77 (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche Teichreparaturset für PVC Folie, wie vorgehen?*

Die Folie ist erst 6 Jahre alt, bei der Dicke von 1,2mm muss da schon irgendwas drauf eingewirkt haben, sei es ein scharfkantiger Stein oder eine Maus die sich nen Spaß machen wollte. Allzu spröde sollte die Folie noch nicht sein, denke ich.


----------



## Joerg (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche Teichreparaturset für PVC Folie, wie vorgehen?*

Alternativ kannst du auch 0,5mm Folie darüber legen.
Die ganze Folie zu reinigen und nach dem Loch zu suchen kann schon aufwändig werden.


----------



## Lurchi77 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche Teichreparaturset für PVC Folie, wie vorgehen?*

Sieht so aus als hätte ich Glück gehabt. Nachdem der Wasserspiegel nicht mehr großartig gesunken ist bin ich ne Runde Schwimmen gegangen und habe mir die Folie im Bereich des Wasserstands rundherum angesehen and angefühlt, aber es war alles in Ordnung.

Also blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als die Steine im Bereich der Uferzone und am Wasserfall zu entfernen, um auch dort nachzusehen. Tatsächlich habe ich dann im Bereich des Wasserfalls unter einer großen Falte zwei ausgefranste Löcher in der Folie entdeckt. In diesem Fall hat es gereicht, die Folie etwas zu verschieben, sodass die Löcher keine Rolle mehr spielen.

Seit gestern ist der Wasserstand um vielleicht einen Zentimeter gesunken, was ich wohlwollend auf das warme Wetter und den Wasserbedarf der Pflanzen zurückführe. Ich hoffe das war es dann jetzt...


----------



## underfrange (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Suche Teichreparaturset für PVC Folie, wie vorgehen?*

Hallo
PVC kannst du auch ganz einfach mit einem Heißluftföhn verschweißen. Einfach ein Stück Folie nehmen, Teichfolie gründlich reinigen, und dann mit dem fön das folienstück über das l
Loch schweißen. Oder mit PVC Kleber oder Tangit verkleben.


----------

